# Do me a favor



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't drive nails into trees ! I am not sure how long this one was (seein' as I cut off _both_ ends with the sawmill) The very first cut on a fresh log...ZINGGG. No biggie to my surprise, not much damage to the blade and the outer part went to the slab pile anyway. After I had it squared up I flipped the "nail side" down to saw some 2 1/4" thick X 12" wide cedar, figuring I had got the most of it and was safe to mill a couple more...ZINGGG. That hit messed up the blade (still finished the log though). We are talking 1/4" spike here, sawmills are made to cut wood not 1/4" hard nails...twice :huh:. I was able to drive the spike out with a punch enough to pull it from the bottom side. But still, there was a nice 5 1/2" x 12" cant on the mill with a rusty hole right in the middle. I milled a little pile out of the log, one piece still has the the other end of the spike in it. That kinda sucks, I have a big yellow crayon that I mark metal in a board with (so it does not ruin planer knives too).


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Man!:thumbdown: I hate that. Why are ceder trees always full of metal? Time to invest in a metal detector. I think Harbor Freight sells one cheap.:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

weirdbeard;29799 Time to invest in a metal detector.[/quote said:


> Got one, use it _often_ as an "urban logger" (in this case missed one, did not expect it in this log) But today I was cranking out cedar, nails aside.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I sawed a few huge ERC's a few years back, and one had nails within 8 inches of the center of the log...and this is on a 30+ inch diameter tree....so they had been there long before I came into the world. Didn't do my carbide tipped inserts any good either...but usually, they will chip only a few teeth.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

ummmmm... I never drove any sharp point in trees Daren.


but I agree those spikes are a big issue..


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*maybe*

Daren maybe someone had a need for a close line. Will most always find something in yard trees.


Daren said:


> Don't drive nails into trees ! I am not sure how long this one was (seein' as I cut off _both_ ends with the sawmill) The very first cut on a fresh log...ZINGGG. No biggie to my surprise, not much damage to the blade and the outer part went to the slab pile anyway. After I had it squared up I flipped the "nail side" down to saw some 2 1/4" thick X 12" wide cedar, figuring I had got the most of it and was safe to mill a couple more...ZINGGG. That hit messed up the blade (still finished the log though). We are talking 1/4" spike here, sawmills are made to cut wood not 1/4" hard nails...twice :huh:. I was able to drive the spike out with a punch enough to pull it from the bottom side. But still, there was a nice 5 1/2" x 12" cant on the mill with a rusty hole right in the middle. I milled a little pile out of the log, one piece still has the the other end of the spike in it. That kinda sucks, I have a big yellow crayon that I mark metal in a board with (so it does not ruin planer knives too).


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

I was re-sawing an old piece of white oak once and hit a musket ball!
Knocked about 4 teeth of my rip blade and some carbide hit me in the cheek. WEAR YOUR SAFETY GLASSES! I did! 
sheered the ball almost in half. i dug it out and gave it to a buddy of mine who collect war trinkets


----------

